
Show HN: Bullet – Share captioned video snippets of podcasts from any podc app - benjalimm
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/bullet/id1464117391?ls=1&mt=8
======
nl
This is actually pretty cool. Let's you embed quotes from a podcast on a
website or Facebook etc with a built in player.

------
gitgud
Looks awesome, is there an Android version coming?

